# My knob on my Porlex is broken!



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The black plastic knob on my porlex has decided to break off where mushrooms out from the centre part.

Obviously with the above and this title I can hear the YAK YAK YAKS coming from Sid James's Grave.

I've currently got the 2 broken pieces wrapped in an abundance of duct tape (covers a multitude of sins).

Is it just buying a whole new handle (bugger!) or can I do anything else.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Super glue? Epoxy resin?

I hope your knob can be fixed - nothing worse than a broken knob! Must stop......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Perhaps you could just dip your knob in epoxy resin?

I think this was a cunning plan to lure us in daren


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Just as long as Boots doesn't come along mentioning knobs and bottoms at the same time.

Or you could just leave your knob bifurcated as some in the fetish world do ( I take no responsibility for any googling of this concept).


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is it screwed on or riveted, could you drill a hole in a piece of dowel or metal to make new one ? . Most plastics do not glue very well


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Riveted I'm afraid, I suppose I could drill it out.


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Can you post a picture?.... It might help us visualise the problem and help with suggestions.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Drill it out obtain a 50 mm x 4 /5mm pin/bolt with two nuts and lock one each side of the arm, cut the end off a broom handle for the knob


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

El carajillo said:


> cut the end off a broom handle for the knob


I'll let someone else make the appropriate comment....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)




----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Why did you put your knob on your porlex, ps there is a comma missing


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Very good. Purely comedy value.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Very good. Purely comedy value.


Well you know levers,knobs, jugs, the forum is saturated with filth, I thought this was a serious place


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The knob in question. Might be a bit tricky to drill out without damaging the handle. Maybe the duct tape option isn't so bad.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Fashion one out of sugru


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks Gary, I've never used it before, I had to google what sugru was (I thought you'd mis typed "sugar" to begin with).

Looks like good stuff, possibly witchcraft!!!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

It sets harder than advertised!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Just drill from through from where it is countersunk /riveted, as soon as you go through the end of the rivet the handle will come off without damage (you are only drilling out the end of the rivet) no probs go for it


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

The other option for this Clive is an idea I had while out in the car. You could file/sand the excess bits off the plastic until you're left with the remaining piece being almost circular and smooth and measure its diameter. Then take a trip to a large DIY store and have a look at the knobs they sell for kitchen cabinets and drawers for one you could drill out so that the remaining plastic piece will slot into the new knob then use the glue of your choice to fix it in place.


----------

